# Max Lmg



## hodgey (May 26, 2005)

hi all, anyone used this product on here ? if you have what were your gains and did you have any side's with it at all ?

cheers


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2005)

never heard of it, how about a link?


----------



## brodus (May 26, 2005)

Looks like a modified version of Finigenx.  

Not going to compare at all to the original Ergomax LMG, nor Superdrol, but it doesn't suck either.  

Probably would rock in a stack with SD.


----------



## swoleup (Jun 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> never heard of it, how about a link?


http://www.alrindustries.com/max-lmg.htm


----------

